# View from my back door



## Jimmypop (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## wvdawg (Oct 28, 2022)

Nice view!  I would be watching it a lot.


----------



## Redbow (Oct 28, 2022)

Looks like a nice piece of Heaven to me.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 28, 2022)

Very Nice!


----------



## Big7 (Oct 28, 2022)

Nice pad!

That porch would be a good spot for a bench rest.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 4, 2022)

What a great view!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 5, 2022)

Great view.


----------

